
Ask HN: Is a website creator with no design required a good idea? - donedave
I&#x27;ve built an instant website creator, that gives you a live website with an SSL in less than a minute. You can change the style, theme and colour, but that&#x27;s about it.<p>Is there a need for this amongst super busy people who are short on money?<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;donedave.com
======
verdverm
Webflow is pretty good. Also competing against squarespace and wix.

What's the value prop? What do their users want? Do you have different users
from them? Do they already have this and then some?

